# Fire the weather man!!!



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Left Wed evening after looking at all the weather reports of 1ft or less in hopes to get out to the sword grounds, didnt make it out quite that far and anchored up on the edge and got a nice batch of mingos, report the next the was supposed to be 1ft or less as well, woke up to more like 2'-3's so we just bounced around the edge rest of the day with only a couple scamp and few more mingo's, bite seemed really slow, have done much better with less work, still fun though but dissapoiting when the forcast calls for 1ft or less and you get all excited!!! Right before we left to go in around 3pm at the edge here comes our tax money to check our catch, think it was a 40 ft cat with twin 300 yamaha's, heard of them starting to go out there and checking people but first for me.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Were the feds cordial with you during the inspection?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

get over it the weather is never right a 40 ft boat can handle 2 to 3 ft seas fine hell i have fished in 5 to 6 with no more than discomfort in boats that size and so they stopped u that happens not only with 40 ft boats but but for me it has been in 12 to 65 ft boats never an issue if u have what u need and dont have fish u cant it takes 10 mins


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow...That post, was most illiterate, we thank you for the hack job you did on the English language. With that said, Scoob, thanks for the report, and wouldn't you LOVE to have that boat 40' Cat with twin 300's sounds like a nice ride....


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

CaptScoob38 thanks for sharing. Sorry the sword trip didn't work out. Sounds like you made the best of the weather. we went out Wednesday and came in when the wind started picking up. I have been checked several times when I have been out 20+ miles. They do have a nice boat.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

I hear ya about the weather man.. but really.. come on.. every time i plan on fishing offshore I sure as hell dont plan my trip on the weather mans reports.. I always check 2-3 weather reports.. check the buoys for wind and swell.. etc.. then I do the same exact thing right before I head out the door.. We live in florida.. we are almost subtropics and the weather can change quickly.. Also 2-3's seems far doable to me and such a boat!! Hell.. A lot people believe a little chop is ideal conditions when fishing for plegics!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

SOCMedic said:


> Wow...That post, was most illiterate, we thank you for the hack job you did on the English language. With that said, Scoob, thanks for the report, and wouldn't you LOVE to have that boat 40' Cat with twin 300's sounds like a nice ride....


Glad it wasn't just me lol. I kept looking for a period or comma!! Stuff was kinda running together.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I understood what he was saying just fine. What the hell is the problem? Must be bordum it's a fishing forum STFU


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

HaHaHa,u tell'em Sealark!On a side note,yeah, FWC has got too many "TOYS"!!I was checked by the navy base wed.He was ridein a 28' deep V with twin yammer 300's.Didn't see the "DRONES" though!!


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wasn't complaining about FWC, was just kinda surprised there out there checking people, they were actually really cool only thing they wanted to see was our catch, u can def tell there out there to catch people in the act of poaching or they would just be getting everyone as they come in. As for the weather in my past experiences if predictions are 1ft or less it usually means they're pretty sure.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Was out there Wednesday as well. I got checked at the navy point boat ramp. They were in a pretty new 28+ CC. TWIN 300 yammies. One guy by hisself. Was strange the boat had no markings,I didn't realize who it was till I saw the uniform. Everything was in order so he went about his business. I have been checked three times this year at navy point and one about 20 miles out. Never any issues.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

crazy floorman.. never heard of a FWC in an unmarked boat!! He is probably snatching people up all the time with people just thinking he is just some guy cruising the high seas in his flashy boat!! haha


----------

